# ORKA Golf Clubs



## MendieGK (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi Guys, 

This is my first post on this forum so please be kind . Anyway, i thought i would post a review on my recent experiences with ORKA golf. 

My relationship with the company began when i won some wedges of theirs at a charity golf day in November 2011. I have been using them since then and have gradually increased the amount of ORKA clubs in the bag. The Hybrid and fairway wood I have are fantasic.

In January this year, i finally took the step of getting some Irons of theirs. 

Alex, one of their main men invited me up to one of their fitting centres to be fitted for some of their irons, and all i can say from my experience is WOW.

I was currently using Callaway X Forged Prototype irons with Project X 6.5 shafts. I have always liked the irons but felt my dispersion wasnt great. Distance was not something i needed to gain. I was also alarmed to see how far out the lofts were from what they should have been (my PW was at about 50 degrees).

The process started with me hitting a number of different variants of their clubs with Alex keen to emphasise that i didnt take any notice of the shaft/head etc i was being given and focus purely on the numbers shown on the CG2. I was pretty certain i would leave with an X stiff shaft (such as an X100) but quickly found that i didnt like the feel in comparison to some of the others.

By the time i had finished, we had found an extra 9yards on my 6iron (191 carry), improved dispersion dramatically and also improved my ball flight (i have always hit the ball very high - borderline ballooning). The irons i decided on were as follows - ORKA GS5 Tour SC, with Dynamic Golf S300 shafts. I must add, these were not the heads that i had intended on getting as i am quite a traditionalist and had my heart set on the RS1s or RS3s.

I had to wait a few weeks for the clubs, but this is to be expected when you have been properly custom fitted (not the rubbish you get at american golf), but i can honestly say it was worth the wait. 

Since using them, my accuracy has improved as has my ball striking. It is also worth adding that Alex also got me back for a second time earlier this week to do the gap fitting analysis on the irons. another brilliant experience.

Seriously guys, if you want to improve your games and be properly fitted, ORKA is the way forward. The website is not of the highest standard and the best way to get insight into the company is to follow @AlexOrkaGolf on twitter. He is readily available to answer any questions you may have etc.


----------



## Junior (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi there, good write up, I know a few on here are really impressed with the Orka gear they have.  Where is the fitting centre where Alex is based ?


----------



## fundy (Mar 21, 2013)

Nice write up and welcome to the forum, always nice to have another Orkaite around 

Junior, Head Office is in Cambridge but he also does fitting in Milton Keynes. Alternatively Orka do have other accredited fitters nationwide


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 21, 2013)

Guys how do i add my 'bag' details onto the bottom of my threads? is it just my personal message on my profile?

thanks


----------



## Naybrains (Mar 21, 2013)

Welcome! Nice Review Fella.
Alex is a top bloke.  I have some Orka Awesomeness heading my way....


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 21, 2013)

great stuff, i am already in the process of replacing my driver and 3 wood now, and whilst I love my putter, it is bugging me


----------



## fundy (Mar 21, 2013)

MendieGK said:



			Guys how do i add my 'bag' details onto the bottom of my threads? is it just my personal message on my profile?

thanks
		
Click to expand...

If you go to settings top right then go to edit signature update what you want in there


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 21, 2013)

done 

many thanks


----------



## scratch (Mar 21, 2013)

I play Orka's too and it will take something pretty special to make me change  :thup:


----------



## rickg (Mar 21, 2013)

MendieGK said:



			done 

many thanks
		
Click to expand...

welcome to the Forum Mendie....what's your handicap and where do you play?


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 21, 2013)

rickg said:



			welcome to the Forum Mendie....what's your handicap and where do you play?
		
Click to expand...


Hi, I am a member @ West Berks Golf Club near Newbury and I play off 4. 

I play in a lot of opens though (best way to get to some top courses) - Off to Royal North Devon next weekend and then Saunton (my favourite course) on the Monday! 

Cant believe i didnt sign up to the fourm earlier!


----------



## GB72 (Mar 21, 2013)

I am another Orkaite. Already have irons and a driver in the bag and 2 hybrids and a 3 wood are on the way. 

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## scratch (Mar 21, 2013)

MendieGK said:



			Hi, I am a member @ West Berks Golf Club near Newbury and I play off 4. 

I play in a lot of opens though (best way to get to some top courses) - Off to Royal North Devon next weekend and then Saunton (my favourite course) on the Monday! 

Cant believe i didnt sign up to the fourm earlier!
		
Click to expand...

I think we may have a mutual friend (who doesn't post on this forum) that plays out of Swindon


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 21, 2013)

scratch said:



			I think we may have a mutual friend (who doesn't post on this forum) that plays out of Swindon 

Click to expand...

not Mr Steele?


----------



## scratch (Mar 21, 2013)

MendieGK said:



			not Mr Steele?
		
Click to expand...

The very man!  We are all down at RND and Saunton


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 21, 2013)

Great stuff, John is a close to a 'touring' amateur as you could get.

I've heard Saunton is very wet at the moment (judging by the updates on their website) but should be fun. Nothing beats at 480yd par 4 first swing of the day!


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 21, 2013)

My yardages fitted at ORKA were as follows (in case anyone actually cared)

[TABLE="width: 144"]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl25, width: 64, bgcolor: transparent"]*Club*[/TD]
[TD="class: xl25, width: 64, bgcolor: transparent"]*Carry*[/TD]
[TD="class: xl25, width: 64, bgcolor: transparent"]*Distance*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl26, bgcolor: transparent"]Hybrid[/TD]
[TD="class: xl27, bgcolor: transparent"]226[/TD]
[TD="class: xl28, bgcolor: transparent"]237[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl29, bgcolor: transparent"]4iron[/TD]
[TD="class: xl24, bgcolor: transparent"]211[/TD]
[TD="class: xl30, bgcolor: transparent"]221[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl29, bgcolor: transparent"]5iron[/TD]
[TD="class: xl24, bgcolor: transparent"]196[/TD]
[TD="class: xl30, bgcolor: transparent"]207[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl29, bgcolor: transparent"]6iron[/TD]
[TD="class: xl24, bgcolor: transparent"]182[/TD]
[TD="class: xl30, bgcolor: transparent"]191[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl29, bgcolor: transparent"]7iron[/TD]
[TD="class: xl24, bgcolor: transparent"]168[/TD]
[TD="class: xl30, bgcolor: transparent"]175[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl29, bgcolor: transparent"]8iron[/TD]
[TD="class: xl24, bgcolor: transparent"]156[/TD]
[TD="class: xl30, bgcolor: transparent"]163[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl29, bgcolor: transparent"]9iron[/TD]
[TD="class: xl24, bgcolor: transparent"]141[/TD]
[TD="class: xl30, bgcolor: transparent"]146[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl29, bgcolor: transparent"]PW[/TD]
[TD="class: xl24, bgcolor: transparent"]129[/TD]
[TD="class: xl30, bgcolor: transparent"]133[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl29, bgcolor: transparent"]GW[/TD]
[TD="class: xl24, bgcolor: transparent"]115[/TD]
[TD="class: xl30, bgcolor: transparent"]118[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl29, bgcolor: transparent"]SW[/TD]
[TD="class: xl24, bgcolor: transparent"]101[/TD]
[TD="class: xl30, bgcolor: transparent"]104[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl31, bgcolor: transparent"]LW[/TD]
[TD="class: xl32, bgcolor: transparent"]88[/TD]
[TD="class: xl33, bgcolor: transparent"]91[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## scratch (Mar 21, 2013)

Haha that will be curbed next year when he is El Capitano


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 21, 2013)

Another recent Orka convert here

I really enjoyed the whole fitting process, Alex is a really nice guy and certainly knows his onions




Welcome to the Forum


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 21, 2013)

pffft bloody Orka...

I have to admit I did like the look of Fundy's when he shown me them (his irons that is!)

Orka are starting to build up a bit of a presence on here now.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 21, 2013)

MendieGK said:



			Guys how do i add my 'bag' details onto the bottom of my threads? is it just my personal message on my profile?

thanks
		
Click to expand...

goto settings at the top and then its signature on the left hand side and whack em in there


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 21, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Another recent Orka convert here

I really enjoyed the whole fitting process, Alex is a really nice guy and certainly knows his onions

View attachment 5299


Welcome to the Forum
		
Click to expand...


Ive just got hold of the white tour bag (preference over the new black one) and its amazing. looking forward to the 3 wood delivery now )


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 21, 2013)

I got black for the same reason why I dont wear white trousers


----------



## GB72 (Mar 21, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I got black for the same reason why I dont wear white trousers


Click to expand...

Why should your dodgy bladder control have any impact on what colour bag you buy


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 21, 2013)

Walked into that one didn't I .........Lord give me strength 

(Banter between awesome Orka buddies just in case any mods are watching) :thup:


----------



## GB72 (Mar 21, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Walked into that one didn't I .........Lord give me strength 

(Banter between awesome Orka buddies just in case any mods are watching) :thup:
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, graphite shafts are normally associated with bladder problems and other age related infirmities :lol:


----------



## Imurg (Mar 21, 2013)

Keep going Greg, I'm loving this...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 21, 2013)

I hate you all 

just wait till the handicap challenge is concluded, then we shall see if my wee stained old mans clubs perform better than your young whippersnapper ones,, Could have been worse, Ping clubs with Graphite shafts 

However from a point of order I think that the OP is in danger of being hijacked , lets keep on track gentlemen


----------



## GB72 (Mar 21, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I hate you all 

just wait till the handicap challenge is concluded, then we shall see if my wee stained old mans clubs perform better than your young whippersnapper ones,, Could have been worse, Ping clubs with Graphite shafts 

However from a point of order I think that the OP is in danger of being hijacked , lets keep on track gentlemen 

Click to expand...

Did you not move from Ping to graphite shafts. Frying pan to fire.


----------



## chris661 (Mar 21, 2013)

GB72 said:



			To be fair, graphite shafts are normally associated with bladder problems and other age related infirmities :lol:
		
Click to expand...

And skirts surely  

Really enjoying using my irons so far although I don't particularly like the stock grips but merely a minor complaint.


----------



## richart (Mar 21, 2013)

MendieGK said:



			Hi, I am a member @ West Berks Golf Club near Newbury and I play off 4. 

I play in a lot of opens though (best way to get to some top courses) - Off to Royal North Devon next weekend and then Saunton (my favourite course) on the Monday! 

Cant believe i didnt sign up to the fourm earlier!
		
Click to expand...

Welcome

Group of us, including a few off the forum went to Saunton last November. We played Burnham and Berrow on the way down, and that was virtually flooded. Next day played Saunton East, and the course was completely dry. Couple of puddles in bunkers only sign it had rained. Saunton drains as well as any course I have played.

Good to hear Saunton is your favourite course, one of mine as well. I assume you prefer the East over the West ? Certain GM guy on here doesn't rate it. Must admit I am not a fan of RND, and apart from the Pro, one of the unfriendliest clubs I have ever played (twice)


----------



## Fish (Mar 21, 2013)

Firstly, Welcome aboard.

Secondly, 24 from my club have just returned from 4 days at Saunton (I usually go but went to Formby & Hoylake instead) and they said, although the weather was unkind at times, the greens were still as dry and fast as ever!

Thirdly and more importantly, I'm already following Alex and have chatted with him about becoming an Orkaite and when my house sale goes through next month, I will be having a fitting session and go from there.

Enjoy the forum :thup:


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 21, 2013)

The more I read on this forum about these guys, the more I'm thinking of putting off my wedge upgrade until the end of the year and getting a full fit for irons and matching wedges. The gear looks and sounds superb.


----------



## MGL (Mar 21, 2013)

If any forum members are interested, Alex from Orka and I are running an Orka fitting weekend in May at Sharpley Golf Course, Co Durham. Friday 24th & Saturday 25th May.

I am sure we will sort a special discount for GM forum members. PM if your interested as it will need to be by booking only.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 21, 2013)

Just wait till you try and trade your whale in and get offered peanuts. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BEST-OFFE...Leisure_Golf_GolfClubs_JN&hash=item3a7b51ffce


----------



## Fish (Mar 21, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Just wait till you try and trade your whale in and get offered peanuts. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BEST-OFFE...Leisure_Golf_GolfClubs_JN&hash=item3a7b51ffce

Click to expand...

To be fair Crawford, they've not been looked after by the looks of things and are all in very poor condition.


----------



## fundy (Mar 21, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Just wait till you try and trade your whale in and get offered peanuts. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BEST-OFFE...Leisure_Golf_GolfClubs_JN&hash=item3a7b51ffce

Click to expand...

Not a worry for me, have been fit for what works for me and Im not the sort who goes through a variety of different clubs depending on the weather direction like some on here, go thorugh the right process, get some that work and stick with them, mine will be in my bag for a good 5 years minimum


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 21, 2013)

fundy said:



			Not a worry for me, have been fit for what works for me and Im not the sort who goes through a variety of different clubs depending on the weather direction like some on here, go thorugh the right process, get some that work and stick with them, mine will be in my bag for a good 5 years minimum
		
Click to expand...

100% if you are properly fitted with a set of clubs, like all orkaites are, you don't need to buy a new set every year, I intend on keeping mine until they are no longer worth anything


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 21, 2013)

I am just going on what the saunton website says, but maybe their version of wet is actually, a little damp but still amazing. I love the east course such an amazing challenge! 
Must say when I played RND last time they were very friendly, and for Â£25 at a weekend you cannot go wrong! 

Love links golf, but couldn't play it everyday. Makes me feel inferior!


----------



## thecraw (Mar 22, 2013)

I prefer a brand that'll hold its value as well as perform. Would never touch a lesser brand again even if they have a cult following as you'll get pumped when you try to trade in or trade up.

Good luck all you whale lovers.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 22, 2013)

thecraw said:



			I prefer a brand that'll hold its value as well as perform. Would never touch a lesser brand again even if they have a cult following as you'll get pumped when you try to trade in or trade up.

Good luck all you whale lovers.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect that all Orkalites are having a little chuckle to themselves, especially about the "lesser brand" bit

Craw you are totally missing the point, these are not mass produced items, these clubs are bespoke, made for YOU and therefore by definition, are not made for someone else. they are clubs that you shouldnt need to sell on after a few months coz they dont work.

They should last you for years and years and when the time comes to upgrade, it will be because they are worn out and would have a nil resale value anyway, rather like the rusty example you quoted earlier.

Besides with graphite shafts, i got less to go rusty


----------



## chris661 (Mar 22, 2013)

thecraw said:



			I prefer a brand that'll hold its value as well as perform. Would never touch a lesser brand again even if they have a cult following as you'll get pumped when you try to trade in or trade up.

Good luck all you whale lovers.
		
Click to expand...

You are assuming that everyone trades their old kit in though. I don't, so resale value doesn't really bother me, but each to their own I suppose.,


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 23, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I suspect that all Orkalites are having a little chuckle to themselves, especially about the "lesser brand" bit

Craw you are totally missing the point, these are not mass produced items, these clubs are bespoke, made for YOU and therefore by definition, are not made for someone else. they are clubs that you shouldnt need to sell on after a few months coz they dont work.

They should last you for years and years and when the time comes to upgrade, it will be because they are worn out and would have a nil resale value anyway, rather like the rusty example you quoted earlier.

Besides with graphite shafts, i got less to go rusty 

Click to expand...


By lesser brand, he must mean 'a brand that doesn't spend millions on advertising and convincing you that their golf clubs are good' - for example Nike. 

Ive just swapped to ORKA from callaways premium golf clubs that they were selling for Â£1000 when they came out, my new irons laughed at all of the stats the callaways produced. Oh and the lofts are actually correct on my new ones


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 23, 2013)

no need to justify folks. I would never buy anything with a resale value in mind. I buy what I like based on a need or want.

If you buy with resale in mind then are you ever going to fully embrace that bit of kit or be looking at how soon you can punt it on for minimal loss!!


----------



## fundy (Mar 23, 2013)

thecraw said:



			I prefer a brand that'll hold its value as well as perform. Would never touch a lesser brand again even if they have a cult following as you'll get pumped when you try to trade in or trade up.

Good luck all you whale lovers.
		
Click to expand...

and good luck to you working your way through every greater brand mainstream clubs lol


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 23, 2013)

I would game your irons any day Steve, gorgeous looking :thup:


----------



## bunkered (Mar 23, 2013)

thecraw said:



			I prefer a brand that'll hold its value as well as perform. Would never touch a lesser brand again even if they have a cult following as you'll get pumped when you try to trade in or trade up.

Good luck all you whale lovers.
		
Click to expand...

Craw, I think I warned you about that before you spent your money on that KZG big dog.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 23, 2013)

They are forged in the same place as Muira irons are (another gimmick brand I guess)


----------



## thecraw (Mar 23, 2013)

bunkered said:



			Craw, I think I warned you about that before you spent your money on that KZG big dog.
		
Click to expand...

I'd have to agree with that now. To be fair it was a beautiful head. Just that board of a shaft that was all wrong. Hence why I wouldn't tpuch a cult brand ever again.


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 23, 2013)

Craw, you have your opinon and your entitled to it. I went for a fitting and at no time felt under pressure to purchase. I did so because I felt having fitted clubs would suit be better, regardless of resale value. It's my intention to keep these clubs in my bag until I feel I can no longer improve with them. 

Results re starting to show, I feel much happier with my clubs and am hitting more good shots than bad now.


----------



## Dcross92 (Mar 24, 2013)

Just out of interest, how much are you paying for these clubs? BTW their website doesn't come up anymore? It looks it's been taken down :S http://www.orkagolf.com/


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 24, 2013)

oooh its suspended. they havent paid their bill


----------



## Imurg (Mar 24, 2013)

I have it on good authority - from the man himself - that the website is down for maintainence.....
Panic Ye not.....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 24, 2013)

Dcross92 said:



			Just out of interest, how much are you paying for these clubs? BTW their website doesn't come up anymore? It looks it's been taken down :S http://www.orkagolf.com/

Click to expand...

Price is not something that should worry you, It is impossible to give a price per club because of all the different shaft/head combinations available, However having said that, I was very pleasantly surprised with the bill for a whole new bag of clubs, custom fitted and built.

Basically if you can afford a new set of irons from any of the big boys, then you can easily afford a set of Orka irons.
They dont have the advertising/marketing budgets of the big boys to worry about.

The other thing to bear in mind is that when you go along for a fitting, you are under absolutely no pressure to buy anything at all, but the clubs do sell themselves and in a head to head with your existing clubs, its easy to see which ones are better for you.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 24, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			Craw, you have your opinon and your entitled to it. I went for a fitting and at no time felt under pressure to purchase. I did so because I felt having fitted clubs would suit be better, regardless of resale value. It's my intention to keep these clubs in my bag until I feel I can no longer improve with them. 

Results re starting to show, I feel much happier with my clubs and am hitting more good shots than bad now.
		
Click to expand...

I was just jessing. Chillax, agree they're nice bats and I'd happily use a custom fitted set.


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 24, 2013)

Craw may be onto low resale value -
URL: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=290876618519


----------



## thecraw (Mar 24, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Craw may be onto low resale value -
URL: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=290876618519

Click to expand...


I know I am and that's what I tried to explain however since I just get abused by mods I won't bother. At least I ken my Pings and Adams are still going to get me a pint if push comes to shove.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 24, 2013)

thecraw said:



			I know I am and that's what I tried to explain however since I just get abused by mods I won't bother. At least I ken my Pings and Adams are still going to get me a pint if push comes to shove.
		
Click to expand...

I actually tend to agree with you on that despite being an Orka convert. Same with any club fitter sold brand (Wishon etc) very few people know about them so are not willing to pay top dollar on ebay etc and many will not part Ex them as they are fully custom fitted and not an easy sell on to the average golfer. Despite all of that, I actually feel that I have saved money by buying them. Having confidence in the fitter and product means that I am not always thinking about changing clubs because I have confidence in them (and I did change my clubs in the past on any whim). That said, few brands are immune to massive price drops. I was looking on ebay at some better player irons recently and I saw sets of Nikes, Wilson Staff, Mizuno and Callaway all getting less than Â£100.00. Realistically the market for second hand clubs is pretty poor. As the companies change their products more often, last years model becomes a bargain new and the second hand value plummets. Totally agree that Ping will retain their value better (not so convinced about Adams until the TM marketing machine really gets going) but if you keep your clubs for more than a couple of years then the re-sale value is pretty nominal anyway. 

I am happy and confident with my clubs but I did buy them fully understanding that if I came to sell them on then they would be worth bobbins. That said, I also paid alot less for them than a 'big name' brand so there was some saving there. So I fully agree with you, I think that they are great clubs sold buy a great network of fitters but if you are buying them with a view to selling on in a couple of years then they are not for you.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 24, 2013)

GB72 said:



			I actually tend to agree with you on that despite being an Orka convert. Same with any club fitter sold brand (Wishon etc) very few people know about them so are not willing to pay top dollar on ebay etc and many will not part Ex them as they are fully custom fitted and not an easy sell on to the average golfer. Despite all of that, I actually feel that I have saved money by buying them. Having confidence in the fitter and product means that I am not always thinking about changing clubs because I have confidence in them (and I did change my clubs in the past on any whim). That said, few brands are immune to massive price drops. I was looking on ebay at some better player irons recently and I saw sets of Nikes, Wilson Staff, Mizuno and Callaway all getting less than Â£100.00. Realistically the market for second hand clubs is pretty poor. As the companies change their products more often, last years model becomes a bargain new and the second hand value plummets. Totally agree that Ping will retain their value better (not so convinced about Adams until the TM marketing machine really gets going) but if you keep your clubs for more than a couple of years then the re-sale value is pretty nominal anyway. 

I am happy and confident with my clubs but I did buy them fully understanding that if I came to sell them on then they would be worth bobbins. That said, I also paid alot less for them than a 'big name' brand so there was some saving there. So I fully agree with you, I think that they are great clubs sold buy a great network of fitters but if you are buying them with a view to selling on in a couple of years then they are not for you.
		
Click to expand...


Very sensible post. At least you didn't spit the dummy like hoddit and doddit. I know only too well. I spent Â£300 on a custom fit driver and sold it for less than half back when I sold it. 

I wasn't whoopsie stirring.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 24, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Very sensible post. At least you didn't spit the dummy like hoddit and doddit. I know only too well. I spent Â£300 on a custom fit driver and sold it for less than half back when I sold it. 

I wasn't whoopsie stirring.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure that the custom fitting comes into it. Golf clubs are like cars, they pretty much lose half their value the moment you take them out of the shop.


----------



## SammmeBee (Mar 24, 2013)

GB72 said:



			Not sure that the custom fitting comes into it. Golf clubs are like cars, they pretty much lose half their value the moment you take them out of the shop.
		
Click to expand...

Of course they don't.....look at the decent kit on eBay - Scotties for starters!


----------



## Phil2511 (Mar 24, 2013)

Thread tidied. Please refrain from baiting and insults guys.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 24, 2013)

thecraw said:



			I know only too well. I spent Â£300 on a custom fit driver and sold it for less than half back when I sold it.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like you had a bad experience, or didn't have/take up the option to get bad experiences sorted.

I was fitted for Driver shaft but the result wasn't quite right (it was actually so good that I started to thrash with bad results) so went back and a more appropriate set-up was made for no real charge. All fitters should provide that warranty imo.

Haven't had a bad fitting experience that wasn't my 'fault'.

And now I know my optimum setup, I've actually made a profit from a couple of sets of irons I've bought, used and sold! 

I'd use Orkas. They feel as good as my current set. One thing I couldn't confirm was that they actually are forged in Japan. I can certainly see that Japanese steel is used. Indeed, they could well have been forged by the same mob as mine (Endo) or Kyoei - who do Vega and a few other prestigious brands.


----------

